# Studie zur Gamer Mentalität



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hoch geschätztes Forum,

Es findet zur Zeit eine Umfrage zur Gamer Mentalität statt. Diese wird von der "Media Hochschule Düsseldorf" durchgeführt.
*
Worum geht es:*

Sie findet im Rahmen eines Abschlussprojektes statt und ist frei erhältlich, für Forscher und Entwickler. Ob auch für die Allgemeinheit (also uns als Befragte und die Medien)?
Hier sehe ich die Computec-Media-AG in der Verantwortung uns über den Ausgang der Studie zu informieren. (Wenn sie denn Zugang erhält.)

Noch im September diesen Jahres soll die Studie erste Ergebnisse vorliegen haben. *Es bleiben noch gute zwei Monate.*



*Warum Teilnehmen?:*

Es ist die wohl erste Studie zum Spiele-Konsum-Verhalten der Zielgruppe "Gamer".
Hier kann jeder seine Meinung über Steam, Origin, Abos, DRM (Kontobindung, Onlinezwang, Wiederverkauf...) abgeben; als gesetztes Häkchen bei entsprechender Frage.
Vielleicht wird nun die Spielindustrie zum Nachdenken bewegt. Und zum Handeln. Wie und ob, bleibt natürlich offen. Das wird die Zukunft zeigen.


Es ist laut eigener Aussage Anonym.



Wer der Meinung ist das dies keine Auswirkungen hat, hat Recht. Schließlich hat er nichts getan um dies zu ändern.

Denkt daran: Je mehr mitmachen desto weniger lässt sich diese Studie ignorieren.



*Was habt ihr zu erwarten: *

Fragen rund um den Spielkonsum (Bezugsverhalten, Spieldauer, Anzahl d. Spiele [Laden, Online, Illegal...], Preis (Voll, reduziert...) Alter, Geschlecht, Art der Spiele, DRM, Vertrieb, LAN-Modus, Wiederverkauf, Demo, Rolle des Studios; des Publishers, Bezahlmöglichkeiten...)
Gehalten ist es als klassisches Web-Formular mit Multiple-Choice und 3 Schiebereglern (einmal).
Die dafür benötigte Zeit schätze ich auf 5-10 Minuten. Es wird dabei ein Vorschrittbalken angezeigt.
*
Hier geht es zur Umfrage:* Gamer-Mentalität 2012
Sie ist in deutsch wie in Englisch verfügbar.*
Es müssen leider alle Scripte erlaubt werden um die Umfrage vollständig abzuschließen.
Am Ende kann man sich das eigene Ergebnis als PDF oder Word downloaden.
Die eigene Wahl kann man jederzeit ändern.
*Es kann nur einmal abgestimmt werden (ich vermute pro IP).
* Dies könnte bei Familienabstimmungen schwierig werden, (bei fester IP).



Ich bitte darum, diese auch an Freunde und Bekannte heran zutragen. Schließlich wollen wir ein repräsentatives Ergebnis mit dem gearbeitet werden kann, nicht so wie dieses  (PCGH News)hier.
Denkt daran: es sind noch knapp 2 Monate, Mobilisiert wen ihr könnt. Schreibt eine PN, verlinkt es auf Facebook, Twittert es, schreibt es in andere Foren/Blogs...
*Wenn ihr also Bekannte/Freunde/Familie im nichtdeutschen Raum habt, ladet sie ein mitzumachen.

Gefunden auf: Gamer-Mentalität 2012: Umfrage zur digitalen Distribution von Games - News - gulli.com

Meinung des Autors:
Mitmachen! Sofort!
Es bleibt zu hoffen das dies nicht die letzte Studie ist. Und das sie beachtet wird.


----------



## Eftilon (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habs grad abgeschickt


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habs auch gerade losgeschickt hoffe, dass EA und co. das mitbekommen


----------



## Legacyy (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Auch mitgemacht, mal schauen, was am Ende rauskommt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habe mal teilgenommen. Schön wäre es natürlich wenn die Gameindustrie auf so etwas eingehen würde, nur der Glaube daran fällt schwer.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch teilgenommen. Auf die Ergebnisse bin ich gespannt


----------



## DarkMo (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

na dann bin ich ja ma gespannt ^^ *auf vorraussichtlich september wart*


----------



## Nokia N97mini (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ich Persönlich,halte nichts von Studien... in der Praxis, sieht es anders aus ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Unleashed (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Blöde Frage,^^ Wo soll man denn genau draufklicken um zur  Umfrage zur kommen?^^


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Und ab dafür


----------



## Baker79 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Dafür sind Studien ja da: um herrauszufinden, was in der Praxis wirklich zählt und was die Probanten (wir) wollen.

Dann warten wir mal auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Nokia N97mini schrieb:


> Ich Persönlich,halte nichts von Studien... in der Praxis, sieht es anders aus ich spreche aus Erfahrung.



Studien können jedoch Tendenzen aufzeigen! 
Aber die Qualität der Studie hängt natürlich extrem vom Faktor Auswertung & Interpretation der Ergebnisse ab.
Wenn man eine bestimmtes Ergebnis erzielen möchte, sucht man sich eben die passenden Zahlen aus, die die eigene These unterstreichen und lässt andere Argumente unter den Tisch fallen - Studien sind also zu Recht immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen!

@Threadersteller: Gibts es im September dann von deiner Seite nochmal eine Usernews dazu? Vermutlich denk ich in 8 Wochen nicht mehr daran, nach den Ergebnissen Ausschau zu halten


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Sollte mal von PCGH auf Facebook geteilt werden, sodass auch mal etwas mehr erreicht werden.


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Blöde Frage,^^ Wo soll man denn genau draufklicken um zur  Umfrage zur kommen?^^


 
Habe es vergrößert.


----------



## shorty71 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch meinen Mist dazu gegeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Da hab ich mich dann auch mal durchgeklickt...


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab mitgemacht und bin auf Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Asus4ever (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Gut, dass sowas gemacht wird, grad auch mitgemacht


----------



## RapToX (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

bei einigen fragen habe ich mich schon schwer getan, da es teilweise keine passende antwort zum anklicken gab. grade bei dem abschnitt mit den dlcs/kopierschutzsystemen hätte ich mir noch ein "neutral" gewünscht.


----------



## Nokia N97mini (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



lol2k schrieb:


> Studien können jedoch Tendenzen aufzeigen!
> Aber die Qualität der Studie hängt natürlich extrem vom Faktor Auswertung & Interpretation der Ergebnisse ab.
> Wenn man eine bestimmtes Ergebnis erzielen möchte, sucht man sich eben die passenden Zahlen aus, die die eigene These unterstreichen und lässt andere Argumente unter den Tisch fallen - Studien sind also zu Recht immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen!
> 
> @Threadersteller: Gibts es im September dann von deiner Seite nochmal eine Usernews dazu? Vermutlich denk ich in 8 Wochen nicht mehr daran, nach den Ergebnissen Ausschau zu halten



Schön das wir eine Meinung sind.


----------



## RainbowCrash (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



RapToX schrieb:


> bei einigen fragen habe ich mich schon schwer getan, da es teilweise keine passende antwort zum anklicken gab. grade bei dem abschnitt mit den dlcs/kopierschutzsystemen hätte ich mir noch ein "neutral" gewünscht.


 
Kann ich auch nur unterschreiben. Naja ist abgeschickt


----------



## Adi1 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habe auch meine Kreuze gemacht, ob das was bringt  .


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



lol2k schrieb:


> []@Threadersteller: Gibts es im September dann von deiner Seite nochmal eine Usernews dazu? Vermutlich denk ich in 8 Wochen nicht mehr daran, nach den Ergebnissen Ausschau zu halten


 
Werde mein Bestes geben das ihr informiert bleibt.



> bei einigen fragen habe ich mich schon schwer getan, da es teilweise  keine passende antwort zum anklicken gab. grade bei dem abschnitt mit  den dlcs/kopierschutzsystemen hätte ich mir noch ein "neutral"  gewünscht.


Da müsste man sich an den Herrn Sebastian Kreutz wenden. Aber für eine erste Studie, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Atomtoaster (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch mitgemacht! Dauerte echt nur 2 Minuten, normalerweise brech ich sowas ab wenn ich sehe das es noch XY Sachen durchzuklicken gibt..^^


----------



## BikeRider (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Habe auch meine Kreuze gemacht, ob das was bringt  .


 Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, auch ob man je was davon in den Medien erfahren wird, was das Ergebnis betrifft.


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Habe auch meine Kreuze gemacht, ob das was bringt  .


 
Dabei sein ist Alles. Wenn genug mitmachen kann man es nicht ignorieren.


----------



## Xtreme RS (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ich bin dabei.

Woher weis der Newsschreiber davon? Ist es seine Studie? ^^


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



RapToX schrieb:


> bei einigen fragen habe ich mich schon schwer getan, da es teilweise keine passende antwort zum anklicken gab. grade bei dem abschnitt mit den dlcs/kopierschutzsystemen hätte ich mir noch ein "neutral" gewünscht.


 
Ich denke, dass das absichtlich ist. Man will unbedingt eine Tendenz zeigen, und Neutralität ist in diesen Fall keine zufriedenstellende Tendenz... 

------------

Auf die Ergebnisse bin ich gespannt! 99,9% finden DRM extrem negativ


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> []Woher weis der Newsschreiber davon? Ist es seine Studie? ^^





Research schrieb:


> []Gefunden auf:  Gamer-Mentalität  2012: Umfrage zur digitalen Distribution von Games - News -  gulli.com[]



Jetzt weist du es.


----------



## BUNDaner (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

So, fertig.

Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Einschätzung verschiedener Kopierschutzsysteme besonders gefallen hat.


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch grad mitgemacht bin wirklich gespannt ob das was bringt im Bezug auf zukünftige Spiele


----------



## almfeg (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

abgeschickt ;o


----------



## Andrej (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

So hab auch mit gemacht.
*Nieder mit Origin!*(Auch wenn ich das Ding auf dem PC habe)Steam ist besser!


----------



## Zsinj (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Nette Sache, hoffentlich erfährt man auch ein Ergebnis (PCGH!!).


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Naja, die Gamermentalität kann man auch ohne Studie grob wiedergeben. 
- Nahe zu alle Gamer haben es satt, dass ihr Hobby in der Gesellschaft immer noch als "krank" und "verrückt" angesehen wird und bei jedem Amoklauf als Ursahe herhalten muss. 
- Die meisten Gamer haben es satt, dass man sich von den Spielepublishern immer mehr gefallen lassen muss. Dazu gehören folgende Dinge:
         - Onlinezwang, selbst im Singleplayer-Modus
         - Accountbindung
         - Rigide DRM Maßnahmen
         - Day-One-Patches
         - DLCs, die schon vor dem Release des Spiels gekauft werden können oder angekündigt werden
         - Micropayment, sprich immer kleinteiligere DLCs


----------



## Jagiełło (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Andrej schrieb:


> So hab auch mit gemacht.
> *Nieder mit Origin!*(Auch wenn ich das Ding auf dem PC habe)Steam ist besser!



Das Layout ist bei Origin besser^^


----------



## McClaine (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Naja für sowas was die auf der ersten Seite fragen, zahlen Firmen ein haufen Geld und ihr gebt es ihnen kostenlos


----------



## MG42 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Bin auch dabei, hätte aber noch ein wenig mehr ins Detail gehen sollen, bzw. etwas differenzierter, so ist manches ziemlich ungenau.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ich bin mir sicher das niemand von den Bossen der Publisher und Co die Ergebnisse je zu sehen bekommen, und wenn doch einer dies zufällig ansieht dann ist es denjenigen pfurtz egal.
Bleiben wird doch realistisch, früher haben sich die Publisher auch nie reinreden lassen, wieso sollten sie es gerade jetzt tun bei so etwas.
Zeitverschwendung, nicht teilgenommen.


----------



## Speedy2233 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ich habe teilgenommen, mal gucken was bei raus kommt.


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



> *Hoffe auf das Beste, aber erwarte stets das Schlimmste.*


Mehr kann man nicht machen.



> Bleiben wird doch realistisch, früher haben sich die Publisher auch nie  reinreden lassen, wieso sollten sie es gerade jetzt tun bei so etwas.
> Zeitverschwendung, nicht teilgenommen.


Bleiben wir doch realistisch, wählen bringt nichts. Sind eh alles korrupte Verräter.

Wen es genug Leute mit dieser Einstellung gibt bleibt der Status Quo erhalten. Und sie behalten Recht.
(Was bei mir im Ort beinahe passiert wäre. So haben wir knapp einen Korrupten, Inkompetenten und Vettern-Wirtschaftenden Politiker abgesägt. Und sogar einen wesentlich besseren erhalten. OK schlechter ging kaum, der Mann hat unsere Gemeinde in 14Mio. Miese gestürzt, bei 10.000 Einwohnern. Und es wären noch weitere dazugekommen. Und die Taschen voll gestopft haben er und seine Günstlinge sich... Der jetzige setzt sich für uns richtig ins Zeug.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kostet dich doch "nichts".

Schade das du nicht mit machst.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Konzernbosse sind nicht mit Politiker zu Vergleichen, denn die müssen sich genau null bei der Bevölkerung(den Käufern) rechtfertigen, und wenn sie es doch tun können sie lügen bis sich die Balken biegen und ausweichen bis es zur Wahrheit wird.
Sie geben einfach eine fadenscheinige Ankündigung zu einem von den den Usern gemachte Unterstellung bzw einem Missstand, und das wird immer wieder wiederholt bis es andere nachplappern und als hingegeben akzeptieren. Denn es kommen immer wieder welche nach (junge neue Kunden), die diejenigen ersetzen die sich für einen Boykott oder einer öffentlichen Kritik entscheiden, das ist ein Teufelskreis den wir Kunden nur selten gewinnen, die Konzernbosse sitzen dies wie immer nur aus, was leider auch oft Erfolg hat.
Sieht man doch gut, heutzutage ist es standard das ein Solo-Spiel (Einzelspieler Spiel) Accountgebunden ist und irgendeinen Onlinezwang hat, vor Zehn Jahren hat man diejenigen ausgelacht der so etwas vorausgesagt haben.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin dafür das sich was ändert (!), aber diese Studie wird von den Publishern mit einem Müden lächeln abgespeist... wie immer


----------



## Research (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Vielleicht.
Vielleicht auch nicht.

Sind schließlich Aktiengesellschaften. Aktionäre regieren empfindlich.

Kurse im Besonderen.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ich finde die idee sehr gut, und habe auch mitgemacht.

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt das ja auch ein wenig bei den publishern an...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Jo schöne sache !


----------



## thommy96 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Lieber Gamer, bitte so ankreuzen, das die Ergebnisse positiv sind, nicht das der Bundestag wieder eine Debatte eröffnet gegen Computerspiele wenn die Ergebnisse da sind, das wir beispiel zu lange spielen oder so. 
DANKE


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Verfälschen hilft niemanden, ist nur ein Selbstbetrug den die anderen auch nicht glauben.


----------



## rtf (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

abgeschickt.

ma schauen was daraus wird


----------



## MiToKo (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4406768 schrieb:
			
		

> Verfälschen hilft niemanden, ist nur ein Selbstbetrug den die anderen auch nicht glauben.


 Das Verfälschen der Aussage so einer Studie tun die anderen schon. Wie heißt es noch so schön :


> Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Vortox (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Das Verfälschen der Aussage so einer Studie tun die anderen schon. Wie heißt es noch so schön:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War das nicht von Lincoln, der auch gesagt hat:


> Traue keinen Zitaten im Internet.




Abgestimmt, ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Habs auch gerade losgeschickt hoffe, dass EA und co. das mitbekommen


 
EA, Blizzard etc. belächeln solche Umfragen und Statistiken nur ...

Solange sie immer mehr Gewinn machen, werden sie ihrer Linie treu bleiben


----------



## Kassim187 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch mit gemacht! Ist ja für nen guten Zweck! Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich als Suchtpatient identifiziert werde!


----------



## Aggrotyp (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

hab mal teilgenommen, schöne sache


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Über was wird hier überhaupt diskutiert? Die Hälfte der Einwände hat nicht mal etwas mit der Umfrage, um die es hier geht, zu tun! (Amokläufe, Darstellung des Hobbies in der Öffentlichkeit, Verfälschen um gut darzustehen etc.)
Der anderen Hälfte sei gesagt, dass in dieser Umfrage das persönliche Spielverhalten nicht relevant ist und daher auch nicht wirklich abgefragt wird. Umfragen sind außerdem nie nutzlos. Je mehr Ergebnisse solcher Umfragen generiert werden, desto schlechter sind sie zu ignorieren und desto eher haben sie auch einen Effekt  Warum also nicht (lächerlich wenige) 5-10min Zeit nehmen?!


----------



## DocVersillia (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habe es dann auch mal abgeschickt....


----------



## X Broster (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Die hätten mehr auf mobile Plattformen eingehen müssen. Darüber kaufe ich 95% meiner Games mittlerweile. Weiß ich denn ob 0,79cent der Vollpreis sind oder es einmal 1.59 waren^^


----------



## eagle*23* (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

solangs was bringt


----------



## mrnils253 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



lol2k schrieb:


> Studien können jedoch Tendenzen aufzeigen!
> Aber die Qualität der Studie hängt natürlich extrem vom Faktor Auswertung & Interpretation der Ergebnisse ab.
> Wenn man eine bestimmtes Ergebnis erzielen möchte, sucht man sich eben die passenden Zahlen aus, die die eigene These unterstreichen und lässt andere Argumente unter den Tisch fallen - Studien sind also zu Recht immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen!
> 
> @Threadersteller: Gibts es im September dann von deiner Seite nochmal eine Usernews dazu? Vermutlich denk ich in 8 Wochen nicht mehr daran, nach den Ergebnissen Ausschau zu halten


 
Glaub nur deinen eigenen gefälschten Studien/Statistiken 

BTT:
Naja mal sehen was dabei so rumm kommt.


----------



## PC GAMER (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habe mit gemacht und sehe erst jetzt das ich ziemlich unzufrieden bin


----------



## Captainchaotika (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch mal mitgemacht, und hab auch gemerkt dass ich unzufrieden bin


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ja, auch mitgemacht....und ob das was bringt oder nicht wenn "die" Spielemagazine mal so eine Studie veröffentlichen würden bzw. hypen würden wie so manches Spiel, dann würde auch der Eine oder Andere Publisher kurz mal grübeln..zumindest kurz *seufz*


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Ja, auch mitgemacht....und ob das was bringt oder nicht wenn "die" Spielemagazine mal so eine Studie veröffentlichen würden bzw. hypen würden wie so manches Spiel, dann würde auch der Eine oder Andere Publisher kurz mal grübeln..zumindest kurz *seufz*


 
schöne idee! vielleicht sieht ja ein pcg/pcgh mitarbeiter diesen beitrag und macht was draus. man könnte verschiedene studien zum thema gaming sammeln, evtl. sogar die daten aggregieren. oder eben einfach studien aus verschiedenen bereichen darstellen und so ein bild der gamer-kultur in deutschland (oder weltweit) zeichnen  interessant wäre dann, welche schlüsse daraus gezogen werden, oder auch welche lösungsvorschläge kommen


----------



## plaGGy (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Ich habe fertig!

Hoffe, doch das sich eine Zeitung der Geschichte annimmt, einfach um sowas mal ein wenig zu publizieren. (*PCGH/PCG*)


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

sehr schön, hab dran teilgenommen   ich hoffe ich verpenne nicht die veröffentlichung


----------



## Hübie (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Und ich wette es kommt heraus, dass sowohl DRM als auch Account-Bindung negativ sind. Ich persönlich finde so etwas okay. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern mal Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz gehabt zu haben. Leute die sich Spiele saugen wissen ehrliche Arbeit nicht zu schätzen und/oder haben selber keine Arbeit.

Bin auf die Auswertung jedenfalls sehr gespannt.


----------



## MaxNag (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Hübie schrieb:


> Und ich wette es kommt heraus, dass sowohl DRM als auch Account-Bindung negativ sind. Ich persönlich finde so etwas okay. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern mal Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz gehabt zu haben. Leute die sich Spiele saugen wissen ehrliche Arbeit nicht zu schätzen und/oder haben selber keine Arbeit.
> 
> Bin auf die Auswertung jedenfalls sehr gespannt.


 
und haben auch keine Probleme mit kopierschutz, drm, accountbindugen etc


----------



## u21 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

"... Monetarisierungs-Präferenzen..."
"...Einstellung zu verschiedenen Online-Distributionsmethoden..."

und das ganze im "Studiengang Game Design" (alle Zitate aus der Umfrage-Startseite)

und wenn das mit dem Zitieren grad so schön klappt:


McClaine schrieb:


> Naja für sowas was die auf der ersten Seite  fragen, zahlen Firmen ein haufen Geld und ihr gebt es ihnen kostenlos



Marktforschung, nichts weiter.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Hübie schrieb:


> Und ich wette es kommt heraus, dass sowohl DRM als auch Account-Bindung negativ sind. Ich persönlich finde so etwas okay. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern mal Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz gehabt zu haben. Leute die sich Spiele saugen wissen ehrliche Arbeit nicht zu schätzen und/oder haben selber keine Arbeit.
> 
> Bin auf die Auswertung jedenfalls sehr gespannt.


 
Das hat doch nichts mit Kaufen oder Nicht-Kaufen zutun. Mich persönlich nervt das z.B. einfach, dass ich mir für ein Spiel einen Account mit sämtlichen meiner persönlichen Daten machen soll, obwohl dieser für das eigentliche Spiel vollkommen irrelevant ist. Das ist für mich reine Datensammlerei, sonst nichts.


----------



## Xutho (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

--> Done 

Mal schauen was bei dem ganzen rauskommt ^^


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Hübie schrieb:


> Und ich wette es kommt heraus, dass sowohl DRM als auch Account-Bindung negativ sind. Ich persönlich finde so etwas okay. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern mal Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz gehabt zu haben. Leute die sich Spiele saugen wissen ehrliche Arbeit nicht zu schätzen und/oder haben selber keine Arbeit.
> 
> Bin auf die Auswertung jedenfalls sehr gespannt.


 nicht, dass sie negativ sind, sondern dass sie als negativ empfunden werden. eine wichtige info, die vielleicht irgendwann dafür sorgen könnte, dass der eine oder andere publisher sich andere methoden einfallen lässt 

schade, dass die umfrage nicht sehr ins detail gegangen ist. z.B. hätte man vllt noch erheben können, warum man dies und jenes negativ empfindet.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Habe auch mal mitgemacht.


----------



## Hübie (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> nicht, dass sie negativ sind, sondern dass sie als negativ empfunden werden. eine wichtige info, die vielleicht irgendwann dafür sorgen könnte, dass der eine oder andere publisher sich andere methoden einfallen lässt
> 
> schade, dass die umfrage nicht sehr ins detail gegangen ist. z.B. hätte man vllt noch erheben können, warum man dies und jenes negativ empfindet.


 
Oh ja. Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## Festplatte (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Gerade teilgenommen!  "Wie zufrieden bist du mit den folgenden Online-Diensten?": uPlay: ; Steam: ; Origin:


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

uPlay werd ich nie, nie, nie mehr nutzen.

Konnte ein viertel Jahr kein Assassins Creed 2 spielen, weil irgendwelche Server offline waren 
Ubisoft kann mich mal gepflegt am Strand entlang tragen.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Festplatte schrieb:


> uPlay: ; Steam: ; Origin:


 lol, pest, cholera und aids (oder so), aber 2 davon gut finden xD


----------



## r4mpag3 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

So , nicht mitgemacht.
Schon bloss weil es wieder die form von "Ich bash mal richtung Publisher und vielleicht reagiert er ja auf meinen Protest" annimmt.
Wer Steam oder Origin unterstützt (weil er ein Spiel darauf sein eigen nennt) brauch sich gar nich wundern wenn sein "Protest" ungehört bleibt.
Ich habe nicht auf Origin verzichtet , und dass nicht nur wegen Bf3 , ich habe keine Angst vor der sogenannten "Datensammelei" weil es im Netz GANG und GEBE ist , Basta.
Ich kontrolliere welche Daten da rausgehen , dass bin ich mir als Spieler schuldig.
Btw. Ich mag Origin , seit dass bei mir Installiert is nutze ich Steam kaum noch , aber nicht unbedingt weil die Plattform besser ist , sondern die Steam Titel mich grösstenteils nicht mehr Interessieren.
Kopierschutz muss sein , schon bloss dass die bescheuerten möchtegern Raubkopierer noch mehr ihrer Zeit opfern müssen um an etwas ungerechtfertigtes heranzukommen.


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



r4mpag3 schrieb:


> So , nicht mitgemacht.
> Schon bloss weil es wieder die form von "Ich bash mal richtung Publisher und vielleicht reagiert er ja auf meinen Protest" annimmt.
> Wer Steam oder Origin unterstützt (weil er ein Spiel darauf sein eigen nennt) brauch sich gar nich wundern wenn sein "Protest" ungehört bleibt.
> Ich habe nicht auf Origin verzichtet , und dass nicht nur wegen Bf3 , ich habe keine Angst vor der sogenannten "Datensammelei" weil es im Netz GANG und GEBE ist , Basta.
> ...


 
Mir fallen da gerade spontan so einige Sachen ein, die man an der Einstellung kritisieren kann:

1. Wenn man einem Publisher nicht zeigen kann, was einem nicht gefällt, ergo Kritik übt, kann er sich nicht verbessern. Wenn also ein Publisher "gebasht" wird und es eine genügend große Anzahl an Menschen ist, kann er nicht einfach sagen "Joa, mir wurscht.".

2. Datensammelei bleibt auch nur so lang gang und gäbe, bis die Mehrheit der Leute aufwacht und sich sagt, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann.

3. Wie viel Kopierschutz bringt, haben wir in Gegenwart und Vergangenheit ja schon oft genug gesehen - egal wie "toll" der neue Kopierschutz war, nach ein paar Wochen waren die meisten Spiele auch für Raubkopierer spielbar. Was lernen wir daraus? Viel Stress für nichts.


----------



## r4mpag3 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Mir fallen da gerade spontan so einige Sachen ein, die man an der Einstellung kritisieren kann:
> 
> 1. Wenn man einem Publisher nicht zeigen kann, was einem nicht gefällt, ergo Kritik übt, kann er sich nicht verbessern. Wenn also ein Publisher "gebasht" wird und es eine genügend große Anzahl an Menschen ist, kann er nicht einfach sagen "Joa, mir wurscht.".
> 
> ...


 

An deinem Post gibt es auch genügend kritisierendwertes.

Bashing = Sinnloses gehabe verärgerter User (ob zu Recht oder nicht sei dahingestellt) , kein Publisher der etwas auf seine Arbeit hält fängt bei sowas nach Ernsthaft darüber Nachzudenken ob und was da schiefläuft.

Kopierschutz muss sein , bedank dich bei den Leuten die  Eigentum ( Und sei es auch "nur Geistiger") für Wertlos halten , also dass Geld dafür Locker gemacht werden muss sehen die nicht ein.
Vorher "entschuldigen" diese Verlierer ihr verachtenswertes Verhalten mit :"Ich wollt ja nur sehen ob das Spiel was Taugt" Sprüchen.
Selbst WENN ein Kopierschutz erst geknackt werden muss , ich als Anbieter von Spielen und Geldgeber für Studios würde es mir auch nicht gefallen lassen was da so "in Ordnung" ist.
Eher wird es , sollte die Cloud mal soweit Funktionieren dass man Ruckel & Lag-frei Spielen kann , dazu kommen dass es wieder über Accountbindungs Drm und anderes abgewickelt wird , weil die Leute immer noch weiter Klauen müssen.
Und selbst sollte 100 % der "Normalo-Bürger aufwachen , wie Du es formulierst (wegen der Datensammelei) wird es sich (fast) kein Staatssystem bieten lassen , nicht weiter seine "schäfchen" überwachen zu dürfen , und erst recht keinem Marketingfuzzi oder Gross-konzern kann man sowas vorschreiben und das ganze auch noch "kontrollieren".

Schon Google sammelt wie verrückt Daten und vergisst wie Wir ja wissen , äusserst selten.
Das ganze geht mit Cookies weiter , so kann man schon nach dem Googlen eines Begriffes bei zb. etwas Erwerblichen sicher bald auf Webseiten passendes in zb. Java Fenstern Angebote finden die genau das Produkt oder ähnliche Artikel bewerben...


----------



## KratzeKatze (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



r4mpag3 schrieb:


> Bashing = Sinnloses gehabe verärgerter User (ob zu Recht oder nicht sei dahingestellt) , kein Publisher der etwas auf seine Arbeit hält fängt bei sowas nach Ernsthaft darüber Nachzudenken ob und was da schiefläuft.


 
Ich frage mich, inwiefern in der Umfrage gebasht werden soll/kann, wenn die meisten Fragen nur mit vorgegebenen Antwortmöglichkeiten beantwortet werden können. Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich grundsätzliche Kritik nicht sofort als "sinnloses Bashing" abtun würde - an der Art und Weise, wie sie geäußert wird, könnte man in vielen Fällen sicherlich arbeiten, aber das ändert ja nichts am Inhalt. Und wenn eine Firma sich mit Kritik nicht ordentlich auseinander setzt, wird sie es sich früher oder später mit ihren Kunden verscherzen.



r4mpag3 schrieb:


> Kopierschutz muss sein , bedank dich bei den Leuten die  Eigentum ( Und  sei es auch "nur Geistiger") für Wertlos halten , also dass Geld dafür  Locker gemacht werden muss sehen die nicht ein.
> Vorher  "entschuldigen" diese Verlierer ihr verachtenswertes Verhalten mit :"Ich  wollt ja nur sehen ob das Spiel was Taugt" Sprüchen.
> Selbst WENN ein  Kopierschutz erst geknackt werden muss , ich als Anbieter von Spielen  und Geldgeber für Studios würde es mir auch nicht gefallen lassen was da  so "in Ordnung" ist.
> Eher wird es , sollte die Cloud mal soweit  Funktionieren dass man Ruckel & Lag-frei Spielen kann , dazu kommen  dass es wieder über Accountbindungs Drm und anderes abgewickelt wird ,  weil die Leute immer noch weiter Klauen müssen.



Kopierschutz muss im übrigen sicher nicht sein, zumindest nicht in der Form wie er jetzt ist, denn wie gesagt: wenn er wirklich etwas bringen würde, würde es ja kaum noch Raubkopien geben. Trotzdem gibt es sie aber, und gleichzeitig verärgert man mit den Problemen, die ein Kopierschutz den regulären Käufern (!) bringt, auch noch diejenigen, die zahlen - so muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn man die Kunden verprellt. Da sollte man sich eher Gedanken darum machen, wie man Leute mit anderen Mitteln dazu bringt, sich Spiele zu kaufen, beispielsweise alternative Zahlungsmethoden, neue Konzepte etc. - wie eben z.B. die Cloud mit Accountbindung, bei der man sich dann aber auch nicht bis auf die Unterhose ausziehen lassen muss, um sich anzumelden..



r4mpag3 schrieb:


> Und selbst sollte 100 % der "Normalo-Bürger aufwachen , wie Du es  formulierst (wegen der Datensammelei) wird es sich (fast) kein  Staatssystem bieten lassen , nicht weiter seine "schäfchen" überwachen  zu dürfen , und erst recht keinem Marketingfuzzi oder Gross-konzern kann  man sowas vorschreiben und das ganze auch noch "kontrollieren".
> 
> Schon Google sammelt wie verrückt Daten und vergisst wie Wir ja wissen , äusserst selten.
> Das ganze geht mit Cookies weiter , so kann man schon nach dem Googlen  eines Begriffes bei zb. etwas Erwerblichen sicher bald auf Webseiten  passendes in zb. Java Fenstern Angebote finden die genau das Produkt  oder ähnliche Artikel bewerben...



Was hast das mit Staatssystemen zutun, geschweige denn mit Google? Googles Geschäftsmodell basiert zu einem großen Teil auf Daten von Kunden, der Sammelei und Auswertung - der Publisher hingegen bietet ein Produkt an, nämlich das Spiel, und dafür ist es letztlich irrelevant, wo ich wohne und es gibt keinen Grund, alle meine ausgehenden Verbindungen oder so zu überwachen. Ich hoffe ja immernoch, dass unser Datenschutzgesetz mal aktualisiert wird und das somit irgendwie unterbunden wird.


----------



## killer89 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Na hoffentlich können wir damit auch was bewirken... hab einfach mal mitgemacht...

MfG


----------



## Ahab (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Done. Find ich gut.  Immer wieder gerne.  Vielleicht bringts ja was...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Fertig  abgeschickt


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juli 2012)

Da hoffe ich doch mal das viele der selben Meinung wie ich sind, in Bezug auf Origin, Day-One-DLC und Uplay.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Hab auch abgeschickt


----------



## Rohstoff (26. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Research schrieb:


> Noch im September diesen Jahres soll die Studie erste Ergebnisse vorliegen haben.



So, der September ist so gut wie vorbei. Gibt es denn schon erste Ergebnisse? Weiss jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## Abufaso (26. September 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:
			
		

> So, der September ist so gut wie vorbei. Gibt es denn schon erste Ergebnisse?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Auf der Homepage der Hochschule findet sich nichts darüber.  Hoffentlich kommt da noch was, sonst wär ich beleidigt


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Es ist nicht unüblich, dass die Auswertung von Studien länger als geplant dauert  Ganz zu schweigen davon, die Ergebnisse zu interpretieren und für Laien verständlich zusammenzufassen


----------



## Profikuehl (27. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Das Ergebnis wird wohl nicht gepostet weil es so erschreckend ist


----------



## Stryke7 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Profikuehl schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis wird wohl nicht gepostet weil es so erschreckend ist


 
Ja, vermutlich widerlegt es das Klischee des Gamers ...


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Anfrage läuft:



> Sehr geehrter Herr  Prof. Dr.Christian Schicha,
> 
> vor gut zwei Monaten fand durch eine Ihrer Studenten, Sebastian Kreutz, führte eine Umfrage zur Auswertung des Konsumverhaltens der Computerspieler durch.
> Die erste Studie dieser Art. Ich schrieb dazu auf PCGH, eine IT-Website über Hardware mit Spiele-Bezug, eine News und forderte zum Mitmachen auf.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/227981-studie-zur-gamer-mentalitaet.html
> ...


Den Namen habe ich natürlich geändert. Wenn jemand einen Fehler findet... Oh Gott, hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Stryke7 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Research schrieb:


> Anfrage läuft:
> 
> Den Namen habe ich natürlich geändert. Wenn jemand einen Fehler findet... Oh Gott, hoffentlich nicht!


 
Fehler:
Satz 1:  "fand [...]führe durch"  ;  "eine Studenten" 
Satz 2: eineR Website ;   eine News ???  Schlechte Umgangssprache 
Satz 3:  Naja, wir "fordern" keine  Ergebnisse ...
Satz 4: "bitte ich [...] darum, bei Hr. K. um Nachfrage"  ; "Beste" grüße ???


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Fufufu!

War gerade am arbeiten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...hin-kein-langfilm-verfuegbar.html#post4558898


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

schön, dass du gleich zum prof bist  der arme student!vom schreibstil fang ich jetzt gar nicht erst an


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Internet ruined my day.

Ist die Pressestelle.

Hätt sich ja auch mal einer von euch bemühen können.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Wird vermutlich trotzdem beim leitenden Prof. landen 
Ist aber auch nicht sehr schlau vom Versuchsleiter (Studenten), dass in dem Fragebogen keine Kontakt-Infos angegeben wurden 

Auch wenn hier keine bahnbrechenden Ergebnisse zu erwarten sind, interessiert es mich doch ein wenig. Ich bin wohl aber ein bisschen geduldiger


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Gut, noch einer mit nem schlechten Tag.


----------



## Profikuehl (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



> Deswegen bitte ich *sie *höflichst darum, bei Herrn Kreutz um Nachfrage, wie es denn um diese Studie steht.



Sie klein - sehr unfreundlich - viel Glück - vielleicht bietet er dir auch gerade noch einen Deutschkurs an!


----------



## Weedy-Gonazles23 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Die Kernaussage der Studie: Gamer sind der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig!


----------



## Lt.Muuh (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Naja die Studie muss jetzt noch überarbeitet werden.
Gamer sind ungeduldig und unhöflich


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Schreibt ihr mal nach langen lernen um 23Uhr ne E-Mail.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache das neben Ausbildung und Schule.
Undankbares Volk!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lt.Muuh (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Wieso musstest du denn diese Mail um 23 Uhr schreiben?
Es hat dich doch keiner gezwungen, das hast du von ganz alleine gemacht.


----------



## Research (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Weil ich es sonst vergesse und von euch keiner gemacht hätte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*



Research schrieb:


> Weil ich es sonst vergesse und von euch keiner gemacht hätte?


 ist wohl sonst niemand so ungeduldig hier


----------



## Research (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Studie zur Gamer Mentalität*

Da ich weiß das Datenauswertung immer länger dauert als geplant, hätte ich noch ein-drei Monate dran gehängt.


----------

